# Medical cover in Malaysia



## Bricodust

Hi everybody, my wife and I are considering the mm2h programme, we currently live in France (11 years) but have visited Malaysia many times for holidays,
I am 66 and my wife is 64. It appers that we do not need medical cover (over 60) to get onto the mm2h prog, it seems that for 'reasonable' cover at our age would cost some 5000 GBP per year and even then we would not be covered for pre-existing conditions. As I had a heart problem some 3 years ago and need to take daily medication, what are your thoughts on how to manage this situation.
1. Pay the 5,000 GBp and hope for the best
2. Don't take any insurance and pay as required when something occurs (any ideas on cost of say an operation/after care for a broken limb or maybe something more serious such as cancer or more heart probs).
3. Forget the whole idea and stay in France (fantastic medical service)
4. Any pointers on relative costs of medication

Thanks in anticipation

Keith


----------



## rjnpenang

Hi Keith,
My opinion is pay as you go, its cheap to see a doc. hospitals are good & medical tourism is just starting to take off, plus you can always fly up to Thailand, I use the Bangkok hospital in Pattaya, first class!, state of the art equipment and Western trained docs.
Plus, if you can stay registered with the social s. in France its an added benefit.
I´m in a similar age group and medical problems as well, pm me and I can give you more details. Regards Rob


----------



## 31Days

*Enjoy your life fullest!!!*

Hello, i personally will say if you look for vocation or retirement then Malaysia may your good choice. If, talk about the medical issues in Malaysia this would be very dissapointed. Although MM2H / any other medical insurance providerers assure you that pay the insurance amount should be just alright for MOST of the medical issues. BUT, when there are some accident happens you really got to pay the bill by yourself. The bill depend on which hospital and also which doctors you're consult. Expensive does not mean that you'll get good treatments. I work for the hospital before therefore, i'm not recommend you to seek medical service here unless you wish too.
If you really like to spend more in Malaysia, maybe you can start to search for those reliable medical center in Singapore as their medical field are more advance and complete compare to Malaysia.


----------



## Bricodust

Hi Rob, tks for the reply, how do I PM you, this stuff is all new to me


----------



## rjnpenang

Bricodust said:


> Hi Rob, tks for the reply, how do I PM you, this stuff is all new to me


Click on the green dot next to my name, but!, I think you have to have 5 posts to your name first?, 3 more to go?.
My wife & I are in Southern Spain at the moment, where are you?. Regards Rob


----------



## mnichael

*medical insurance*

Hi Keith
My wife and I are also hoping to come to malaysia in 2011 under MM2H. We are in our 50's and are finding quotes for medical insurance very expensive. Did you manage to solve your dilemma as it would be very interesting to compare notes.
Regards
Michael


----------



## Bricodust

mnichael said:


> Hi Keith
> My wife and I are also hoping to come to malaysia in 2011 under MM2H. We are in our 50's and are finding quotes for medical insurance very expensive. Did you manage to solve your dilemma as it would be very interesting to compare notes.
> Regards
> Michael


Hi Michael, 
Have you started applying for MM2H yet?, we are at the stage that all our papers have been submitted and we are waiting for preliminary approval and final approval when we visit in January.
On the question of medical insurance, we are unable to get this in Malaysia as we are both mid 60s and I have an existing medical condition; we did apply to a company in Malaysia but were rejected however, I believe that on the basis of this rejection letter, we have been given exemption by the MM2H program. So as Rob says in earlier posts on this thread we will pay as we go and trust that luck stays on our side (as well as keeping a 'pot' for emergencies)
If you are under 60 I believe that medical insurance is mandatory for MM2H. 
Sorry, that I cannot be more positive on this note, talk to your agent, if you are using one, and they may be able to suggest an alternative.

Best of luck with your application
Regards Keith


----------



## Bricodust

rjnpenang said:


> Click on the green dot next to my name, but!, I think you have to have 5 posts to your name first?, 3 more to go?.
> My wife & I are in Southern Spain at the moment, where are you?. Regards Rob


Hi Rob, Just looked at this thread again, please excuse me for being so rude and not replying to you before, I must have been distracted by that extra glass of wine!.
I guess you must be back in Malaysia by now? We are currently located in South West France in a tiny village called Puyguihem (you need to google map it), we are putting our rural 'estate' up for sale in the Spring but this could take a year or two to sell but as you will see to my post to Michael our MM2H Application has been submitted and we wait interim approval which we would hope to get fully approved when we visit in January.
I think thats 4 posts now so will do one more and then the green spot will work

Regards Keith


----------



## mnichael

Bricodust said:


> Hi Michael,
> Have you started applying for MM2H yet?, we are at the stage that all our papers have been submitted and we are waiting for preliminary approval and final approval when we visit in January.
> On the question of medical insurance, we are unable to get this in Malaysia as we are both mid 60s and I have an existing medical condition; we did apply to a company in Malaysia but were rejected however, I believe that on the basis of this rejection letter, we have been given exemption by the MM2H program. So as Rob says in earlier posts on this thread we will pay as we go and trust that luck stays on our side (as well as keeping a 'pot' for emergencies)
> If you are under 60 I believe that medical insurance is mandatory for MM2H.
> Sorry, that I cannot be more positive on this note, talk to your agent, if you are using one, and they may be able to suggest an alternative.
> 
> Best of luck with your application
> Regards Keith


Hi Keith
Thanks for your quick response. We are considering using Joy Stay as our agent for MM2H. Who have you used? We are starting the application in february as we have bought a one year old car that we want to import and need to own it for 6 months prior to applying and then import it within 6 months of getting the visa. Our timing therefore is fairly crucial.
We are planning to move towards the end of 2011. We are finding the medical insurance a bit of an expensive problem to solve as my wife has pre-existing conditions. We have asked Joy Stay to help us with quotes. 
It would be good to keep in touch as we seem to be on the same course at the same time. We wish you well. Let us know how you get on and your views on agents.
Regards
Michael


----------



## Bricodust

mnichael said:


> Hi Keith
> Thanks for your quick response. We are considering using Joy Stay as our agent for MM2H. Who have you used? We are starting the application in february as we have bought a one year old car that we want to import and need to own it for 6 months prior to applying and then import it within 6 months of getting the visa. Our timing therefore is fairly crucial.
> We are planning to move towards the end of 2011. We are finding the medical insurance a bit of an expensive problem to solve as my wife has pre-existing conditions. We have asked Joy Stay to help us with quotes.
> It would be good to keep in touch as we seem to be on the same course at the same time. We wish you well. Let us know how you get on and your views on agents.
> Regards
> Michael


Hi Michael, we have today received our confirmation that the Malaysian Authorities have received our applcation but we are advised that their response is 2-3 months (I hope they decide before march 23 when we leave Malaysia to come back to 'sunny France').
We used Alter Domus who say they have a 95% success rate- we will see!, at the moment we are very happy with the interface, they are extremely friendly and answered a lot of questions very well before we finally signed up. They are very careful in making sure what you submit is what is required, obviously they want to maintain their success rate.
One thing that you perhaps need to get sorted is that you will need a letter of 'good conduct' from the UK 'Government', this threw us for a while as we have lived in France for 12 years. To cut a long story short (unfriendly Gendarmes!) we eventually found that there is a form 3109 on the Metropolitan Police Web site that you download, this enables you, under the freedom of information act, to get a statement thet you do not have a criminal record!, it costs ten pounds and takes 40 days, plus post times, to arrive. Best to send with your MM2H application but can also be delivered at the time you go to get your MM2H visa stamp.
I am getting to the point where I will have made enough posts when you can contact me directly via this site on the 'green button - I do not want to put my e-mail address on these messages for obvious reasons but hopefully later we can coomunicate directly by e-mail as it would be great to exchange experiences,
So, for now, happy applying
Best Regards, Keith


----------



## roystevenung

Bricodust said:


> Hi everybody, my wife and I are considering the mm2h programme, we currently live in France (11 years) but have visited Malaysia many times for holidays,
> I am 66 and my wife is 64. It appers that we do not need medical cover (over 60) to get onto the mm2h prog, it seems that for 'reasonable' cover at our age would cost some 5000 GBP per year and even then we would not be covered for pre-existing conditions. As I had a heart problem some 3 years ago and need to take daily medication, what are your thoughts on how to manage this situation.
> 1. Pay the 5,000 GBp and hope for the best
> 2. Don't take any insurance and pay as required when something occurs (any ideas on cost of say an operation/after care for a broken limb or maybe something more serious such as cancer or more heart probs).
> 3. Forget the whole idea and stay in France (fantastic medical service)
> 4. Any pointers on relative costs of medication
> 
> Thanks in anticipation
> 
> Keith


Hi Keith, I'm a local chinese and I am an agent with Prudential Insurance. Please allow me to elaborate how medical insurance works.

Irrespective of where you get your cover, it is always important to not only declare the pre-existing illnesses (PEI), as in the event of hospitalization (due to the PEI) your claims will be rejected.

Having said that, PEI in the insurance point of view is something that is minor and in most cases heart related issue, sadly will be declined. Declaring the health status & getting the application rejected is better than not declaring, paying the premium and in the event of claims, getting the claims rejected.

Broken limbs at a private hospital here may cost ~ RM 10-15K. Cancer (depending on the severity, drugs being administered) may range from RM 150-200K, heart related RM 80~120K (bypass).

Generally, it depends on the severity of the conditions itself. For example, I've met people with relative having met a severe accident, being on life support at the 'cheapest' private hospital in Penang but still needs to fork RM 80K+/- for a month of ICU.

However, for your wife we may be able to offer a medical card that covers up to age 80 with decent premium. It is call PruSenior Med. I wouldn't want to get into details of this plan as it'll violate the TC of this site.

Click http://www2.prudential.com.my/corp/prudential_en_my/solutions/seniorinsurance/pruseniormed.html

Do note that there's always a catch with insurance. Pay more now and get better coverage OR pay less now and should admission occurs, pay a little bit more.

PM me if you need more information on PruSenior Med or other options that covers up to age 90/100.


----------



## brucefan

Thanks Roystevenung, those costing are very interesting given rjnpenang said at the start of this thread seeing a doctor is cheap, which I guess it may be so long as that is all you need.


----------



## roystevenung

brucefan said:


> Thanks Roystevenung, those costing are very interesting given rjnpenang said at the start of this thread seeing a doctor is cheap, which I guess it may be so long as that is all you need.


Hi Bruce, just call me Roy and it is always a pleasure to be 'chatting' with someone from another part of the world. 

Of course there is always the option to go to our government hospital with cheaper rate. If you don't mind queuing up. :clap2:


----------

